# Wer kennt Aufwärts Verlags GmbH



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

Hallo
Wer kennt Aufwärts Verlags Gmbh, oder hat auch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ???
Besagte FA. hat die letzten 3 Monate jeweils versucht von meinem Konto 30€ über ELV abzubuchen, obwohl ohne Kenntnis und ohne Ahnung von besagter FA. ( meiner Seits )
Habe natürlich alles widerrufen   :sun:

andibuy


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Aufwärts Verlags GmbH*

Könnten die hier sein, die bei Antispam aufgefallen sind 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14747

einfach mal mit "Aufwärts Verlags Gmbh" googeln 
gibt eine Reihe   Treffer  mit "vertrauten" Eindrücken...


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Aufwärts Verlags GmbH*

Genau mit tickeroo.de und so


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Aufwärts Verlags GmbH*

Habe meine Bank kontaktiert und es wurde mir gesagt, das
es auch so eine Masche ist per ELV ( Elektronisches Lastschrift Verfahren ) und spekulieren mit den Gedanken das die Leute ihr Konto nicht überprüfen ( 6 Wochen Rückbuchungsfrist ) oder denken  "ach da habe ich ja was bezahlt, geht schon in Ordnung " ( Sorglosigkeit )
Vermute die haben die Bankdaten gekauft oder geklaut, oder ?
Was meint der Leser hier?

andibuy


----------



## skater (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Aufwärts Verlags GmbH*

Kurz zur Info:
Es gibt *keine* 6-Wochen-Frist.
Link

skater


----------



## andibuy (7 November 2007)

*AW: Wer kennt Aufwärts Verlags GmbH*

Kontrolliert mal vorsichtshalber die Kontoauszüge!

Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzelankiste.

andibuy


----------

